# ¿Qué opinan del PIC32?



## Meta (Feb 27, 2008)

*Microcontroladores Del Microchip PIC32*

El microchip está introduciendo la familia 32-bit de sus microcontroladores de PIC (MCUs). La nueva familia PIC32 viene con un funcionamiento más fuerte y una memoria más grande, ayuda a solucionar diseños encajados complejos. A Microchip’s MPLAB IDE apoya libremente, y mantiene a la familiaPIC32 completamente compatibilidad del perno, el periférico y del software con las familias 16-bit de Microchip’s MCU/DSC. El microchip también ofrece un sistema completo de herramientas de desarrollo, de ejemplos del código, de TCP/IP, y de software del sistema de ficheros todo disponible con código de fuente libre.







La familia PIC32 funciona en hasta 72 megaciclos y ofrece flash de hasta 512 KB y el ESPOLÓN de 32 KB. La nueva familia también incluye un sistema rico de periférico integrados tales como una variedad de periférico de la comunicación, un puerto principal paralelo 16-bit que apoya memoria y exhibiciones adicionales.

La familia nueva del microcontrolador de 32 pedacitos se basa en la arquitectura MIPS32, con su combinación principal del alto rendimiento, ayuna respuesta de la interrupción, consumo de energía bajo, y ayuda extensa de la herramienta de los terceros. La base de alto rendimiento de MIPS32 M4K puede alcanzar la operación de la mejor-en-clase 1.5 DMIPS/MHz, debido a su eficiente instruccio'n-fijo' arquitectura, la tubería 5-stage, la unidad del hardware multiply/accumulate y hasta 8 sistemas de 32 registros de la base. 


http://embedded-system.net/embedded-system/images/microchip-pic32-microcontroller-system-block.jpg
Bloque Del Sistema De los Microcontroladores PIC32

[b]Características dominantes y ventajas de la familia del microcontrolador PIC32:[/b]

    * Microcontrolador Del Alto Rendimiento 32-Bit
          o 72 megaciclos, base de la CPU de 1.53 DMIPS/MHz
          o Módulo de destello del pre-fetch, escondrijo 256Byte
          o El solo ciclo multiplica y divide el hardware
          o Interruptor del contexto y respuesta rápidos de la interrupción
          o Manipulación de pedacito atómica
          o controlador dma del hardware de 4 canales
    * Características Integradas Del Microcontrolador
          o Regulador de interrupción programable de vector
          o puerto principal paralelo 16-bit para agregar QVGA y memoria
          o 10-bit ADC, 400ksps, y +-1 LSB
          o POR, BOR, LVD, Tirar-sube
          o Modos múltiples de la gerencia de la energía
          o 2.5-3.6v operación, 5v I/Os tolerante
    * Ayuda De las Herramientas De Desarrollo Del Microchip
          o MPLAB IDE
          o Recopilador De C de MPLAB C32
          o ¿HIELO VERDADERO DE MPLAB? Emulador
          o Depuración In-circuit de ICD 2
          o Programador universal del dispositivo de MPLAB PM3 (que viene pronto)
    * Código de fuente libre y ejemplos del código, incluyendo:
          o 2 apilados de TCP/IP incluyendo el DEB compatible
          o Servidor del Web
          o Ftp server
          o Servidor del SNMP
          o Sistema de ficheros 16-bit
          o Ejemplos periféricos de la biblioteca (I2C, acceso directo de memoria, interrupción, memoria del nanovoltio, oscilador, SPI, contador de tiempo, UART, perro guardián, gerencia de la energía, etc)
    * Industria/recopiladores de tercera persona de la oferta de los socios, linkers, depuraciones, RTOSs (sistemas operativos en tiempo real), herramientas de desarrollo, sistema de ficheros, middleware del establecimiento de una red, y paquetes del GUI. Las cadenas completas de la herramienta están disponibles de Ashling, las colinas verdes e Hi-hi-Tech—incluyendo recopiladores de C y de C++, IDEs y las depuraciones. La ayuda de RTOS está disponible a partir de la CMX, de la lógica expresa, de FreeRTOS, de Micrium, de Segger y de la calabaza. Los abastecedores de las herramientas de los gráficos incluyen EasyGUI, Segger, RamTeX y Micrium.



[b]Kit Del Arrancador De Microchip’s PIC32[/b]

El kit del arrancador PIC32 es la herramienta más fácil para los usuarios nuevos. Dentro del kit está todo que usted necesita desarrollar, programar, eliminar errores, y funcionar código. Una vez que la habitación de la herramienta de MPLAB y el software del proyecto esté instalada, siga la clase particular y you’ll esté ejecutando código 32-bit en 72 megaciclos en ninguna hora. 

[img]http://embedded-system.net/embedded-system/images/microchip-pic32-starter-kit.jpg
_Kit Del Arrancador De Microchip’s PIC32_

El kit del arrancador PIC32 (parte # DM320001) está disponible ahora en www.microchipdirect.com, para solamente $49.99.

El kit del arrancador PIC32 viene completo con todo que los reveladores necesiten conseguir comenzada, incluyendo el tablero USB-accionado del microcontrolador, el MPLAB IDE y MPLAB C32 C ma's complier, la documentación, proyectos de la muestra con clases particulares, diagramas esquemáticos, y bibliotecas periféricas compatibles 16-bit. Los tableros de extensión del uso también se están haciendo disponibles, que tapan en la ranura de extensión en el fondo del tablero del microcontrolador.



*Tasación y disponibilidad*

Los primeros siete miembros de la familia PIC32 vienen en 64- o el 100-perno paquetes de TQFP.

La familia PIC32 está disponible para el muestreo general. La producción de volumen para los siete miembros de la familia PIC32 espera en Q2 2008.

PIC32MX300F032H que tiene flash de 32 KB y ESPOLÓN 8KB en los 64-pernos TQFP, se tasa en $2.95 por cada uno, en el qty de la unidad 10K. El PIC32MX360F512L, con flash de 512 KB y el ESPOLÓN de 32 KB en un 100-perno TQFP, se tasa en $5.30 por cada uno en el qty de la unidad 10K. 



Fuente:
http://embedded-system.net/lang/es/microchip-pic32-microcontrollers.html[/img]

Para más información:
http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=2591&redirects=32bit


----------



## Meta (Feb 27, 2008)

*¿Hay alguien que esté usando un PIC32?*

No he encontrado ningún proyecto con el PIC32 por ahora, aunque la web o foro esté en chino, si encuentran algo lo publican aquí.


----------



## asherar (Sep 16, 2008)

Esto lo habías visto?

http://www.mypic32.com/web/guest/home

Está acá: 
 Pic32 Home

Nota: En mi opinión la traducción del post #1 apesta! 
Eso de traducir "bit" como "pedacito" parece una joda ! (broma)  
Aparte ¿Qué es eso de "compatibilidad del perno" ?
(Luego de la traducción automática conviene darle una leida final. 
Todavía no se puede dejarle todo el trabajo a las máquinas.)

EDITADO: Al lograr acceder al enlace de la fuente: 
http://embedded-system.net/lang/es/microchip-pic32-microcontrollers.html
se ve que la traducción corre por cuenta de "embedded-system.net" lo que deja fuera 
de toda responsabilidad a nuestro amigo "Meta".


----------



## fitocondria (Sep 25, 2008)

Tengo pensado dar el tarjetaso en navidad para comprarmelo  junto con el otro de la gama de 16 bits, además del lector de rfid de parallax porque el de atmel esta caro y no hay, principalmente porque no hay y el kit de rfid toys. 

¿Que para que quiero el pic32? Para un proyecto que tengo en puerta de identificador por radio frecuencia, que segun microchip uno puede introducirle memorias usb a ese juguetito,  y quiero anexarle un display gráfico, con una mini base de datos, que finalmente van a ser archivos de texto llano y puro que se guardarán en la memoria usb para luego pasarlos a la pc y de ahi a la base de datos real y tal véz una conexión por radio frecuencia para enviar los datos de forma inalambrica. 

¿Para que el display?  Para visualizar los datos obtenidos, pero como va a ser multifunción el aparatejo, tendrá un menú y el logotipo de la asociación.


----------



## fitocondria (Sep 25, 2008)

Esta bueno el enlace Alejandro Sherar, hace lo que quiero hacer y más jajajajaja. ¿Que coincidencia? Hasta me dio más ideas. Gracias por el enalce.


----------



## asherar (Sep 25, 2008)

Es que habemos varios que estamos atrás de todo eso que vos contás. 
Yo también desde hace tiempo estoy "orejeando" al pic 32. 
Pero hay varias cosas que me frenan.


----------



## Meta (Sep 26, 2008)

Muy  ambicioso el proyecto.

Lo que a mi me frena es que no tengo ningún conocimiento sobre PIC32 y no hay libros en español sobre ello como el www.pic16f84a.org. A parte que estoy aprendiendo desde hace poco con el pobre PIC-16F84A, 8 bits de gama media y obsoleta.
PIC32 es muy nuevo y no hay tanta documentación como lo hay los de 8 bits a parte que no tiene ni un año de salida.
Otra cosa que me frena es el precio a pagar ahora ya que no se nada sobre ello. Si no me equivoco el compilador de C es de pago. Me han dicho en www.mypic32.com que el ASM del PIC32 es muy pero que muy complejo al programar, eso sí, poder programarlo en ASM se puede como también hacer un Linux en ASM desde cero.

No he visto ninguno de aquí algún mini proyecto sobre PIC32. A ver si alguien se anima arriesgarse a ese nuevo mundo.

Saludos.


----------



## Xorixorly (Oct 13, 2008)

Hola, soy un estudiante de ing. industrial que va a comenzar a realizar unas prácticas en la universidad con continuidad en el proyecto final de carrera acerca del pic32.  Si teneis más información acerca de este os agradecería que me lo comunicaseis ya que la información es muy escasa.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Meta (Oct 13, 2008)

Hola Xorixorly:

Es escasa porque es nueva. busca en san google y nos cuenta.

Saludos.


----------



## jamodio (Oct 16, 2008)

Hola,

que les interesa saber sobre el PIC32. Yo soy uno de los concursantes en el
myPIC32 Challenge, mi proyecto es el que esta en esta pagina:

http://www.mypic32.com/web/guest/contestantsprofiles?profileID=14278

Saludos
Jorge


----------



## Meta (Oct 16, 2008)

jamodio dijo:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> que les interesa saber sobre el PIC32. Yo soy uno de los concursantes en el
> myPIC32 Challenge, mi proyecto es el que esta en esta pagina:
> ...



Hola jamodio:

Pues me interesaba saber todo de él, pero acaba de ver tu vídeo y la verdad me dejó helado. _¿Dónde sacas tanta soltura en un PIC32 con lo nuevo que es que recuerdo que salió en Noviembre del 2007?_ Si que pasa el tiempo.

Me gustaría  saber qué opinas sobre los PIC32 con el Starter Kit que viene. Me imagino que lo tienes. Como es nuevo esta gama de PIC y hay poca información para aprender de ellos todavía que no hay libros en español (si de Inglés) *¿Realmente vale la pena arriesgarse?*

Me imagino que lo has programado con C. Si has usado el ASM de PIC32 *¿Cómo lo ves frente a los de pic de 8 bit?*

Un cordial saludo.

PD:_ Menudo proyecto, buen trabajo, estas cosas es lo que quería ver._


----------



## jamodio (Nov 7, 2008)

Hola,

perdon por la larga demora en responder, aparte de este proyecto estoy metido en otros
que no me dejan demasiado tiempo libre para poder estar al dia en varios de los foros
en los que participo.

Respondiendo a tus preguntas:

Si esencialmente la programacion es en lenguaje C, pese a que es posible tambien programarlo
en asembler, dado a que este microcontrolador esta basado en el core M4K de MIPS resulta
bastante mas complicado de programar en asembler que un PIC de 8-bits.

Microchip hizo muy buen trabajo integrando el core de MIPS con los perifericos tradicionales de
los PIC, si tienen experiencia previa con los PIC24 incluso PIC18 programando en C es muy facil
pegar el salto al PIC32.

El compilador de C de Microchip es bastante bueno y tanto el ambiente de desarrollo (IDE)
como el compilador se pueden bajar gratis del site de Microchip, la version para estudiante
del compilador tiene una limitacion de tiempo pero despues de ese tiempo sigue funcionando
y salvo las opciones de optimizacion que para proyectos sencillos realmente no son necesarias.

Yo creo que si vale la pena para quien este interesado en empezar a experimentar con 32-bits,
teniendo experiencia previa con PICs es bastante facil de entender y usar el PIC32.

El Starter Kit es bien sencillo y la ventaja que tiene es que incluye un PIC18 para manejar el
puerto USB y que actua como programmer/debugger del PIC32 pero aparte de poder hacer
algo con los botones/leds que incluye esa plaqueta realmente necesitan otra plaqueta como
el I/O expansion para poder acceder a todos los pins del micro.

Otra opcion que Microchip tiene disponible si tienen una plaqueta Explorer 16 es el PIM con
un PIC32 dado que practicamente el PIC32 es pin compatible con varios de los PIC24.

Otra ventaja del PIC32 es la cantidad de memoria FLASH y RAM, para varios proyectos
como el que presente en el concurso donde se juntan las librerias de TCP/IP, graficos,
sonido, etc, es casi imposible poder hacerlo con un PIC18, y por otro lado el PIC32 es
verdaderamente rapido, por ahora el clock maximo es de 80MHz pero varios hemos
probado llevarlo hasta 120MHz y como el core de MIPS tiene un pipeline la mayoria
de las instrucciones se completan en un solo ciclo del clock asi que el PIC32 vuela !

Pese a que habemos varios interesados en tener un kernel de Linux corriendo en un PIC32
por e momento no es posible dado el maximo de RAM disponible y la falta de una buena
interfaz para poder agregar RAM en forma externa.

Aparte del proyecto que presente para el concurso myPIC32 estoy trabajando en otros
mas sencillos que voy a poner disponibles en linea en mi propia pagina que es
http://www.ljcv.net/projects/

Espero poder contar con mas tiempo para aparecer por aqui con mas frecuencia asi
que no desde ya estoy a su disposicion por si tienen algunas dudas/ideas, etc.

Atentos Saludos
Jorge


----------



## Meta (Nov 7, 2008)

Hola:

Gracias por responder y menuda explicación detallada.

Me llamó la atención cuando dijiste:


> _Pese a que habemos varios interesados en tener un kernel de Linux corriendo en un PIC32
> por e momento no es posible dado el maximo de RAM disponible y la falta de una buena
> interfaz para poder agregar RAM en forma externa. _


No sabía que casi logran un Linux. La verdad, si www.microchip.com se entera vuestras intensiónes, con el tiempo sacarán más PIC32 con más memoria flash, EEPROM y sobre todo RAM.

_Ya que sabes Inglés, envíale un e-mail a ver si toma esta sugerencia._

Si aportas más que no has comentado, mejor que mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## WillyP (Nov 7, 2008)

Hay un Linux para sistemas embebidos llamado uClinux, lástima que todavía no hay ningún pic preparado para esto.

Acá está el enlace:  http://www.uclinux.org/

Seguramente los de Microchip no van a quedarse atras.


----------



## Meta (Ago 14, 2009)

Hola gente:

Ya ha pasado un tiempo desde Noviembre del 2007 hasta ahora con el PIC32. ¿Hay algo nuevo? Hasta empresas de donde vivo ya empiezan ha usar los PIC32.

No veo mucho que la gente lo usen o tengan ganan. Si conocen Web en español sobre ello avisan por aquí, también libros en español.

Vamos a ver si cada vez más gente se anima a usarlos.

Saludo.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 14, 2009)

Estos microcontroladores no están muy caros han bajado bastante de precio acá en argentina. El tema es que no hay demasiada información en español, ni gente de habla hispana que encare proyectos serios con estos micros y cuenten sus experiencias.
Además el compilador no es libre (C32) y C de CCS todavía no saca un nucleo de su compilador que soporte a los PIC32.


----------



## Meta (Ago 14, 2009)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> Estos microcontroladores no están muy caros han bajado bastante de precio acá en argentina. El tema es que no hay demasiada información en español, ni gente de habla hispana que encare proyectos serios con estos micros y cuenten sus experiencias.
> 
> *Ya estoy viendo. En un aemprecesa donde trabaja un amigo, está haciendo un avión solar en el ITER Española de placas fotovoltaicas.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 14, 2009)

Si en una de esas en el verano me ponga a hacer algo con los PIC32 pero nada es seguro. Ahora quizas comienze con AVR. 
Para el verano le voy a dar duro con los cursos y tutoriales pero el tiempo es más que escaso.


----------



## cristian_elect (Ago 15, 2009)

Programming 32-bit 
Microcontrollers in C
Exploring the PIC32
Lucio Di Jasio
Este libro en ingles salio en 2008 es bueno te explica todo bien detallado.
Esta en ingles pero eso no es un obstáculo para un electrónico de carrera.


----------



## Meta (Ago 15, 2009)

cristian_elect dijo:
			
		

> Programming 32-bit
> Microcontrollers in C
> Exploring the PIC32
> Lucio Di Jasio
> ...



¿Has puesto tres libros?

Menos mal que ya están en Inglés unos cuantos, de paso sólo queda que alguien los traduzca al español.

Claro que hay que animarse y no es tarea fácil.


----------



## J2C (Ago 15, 2009)

Meta
            Es un solo libro en pdf y pesa 5.35 MB, si lo Googleas lo encontraras en "rapidsharedownload.net".

Saludos.             JuanKa.-

P.D.: Perdon si hice algo incorrecto.


----------



## Meta (Ago 15, 2009)

Ya lo vi, jejeje.

Espero que alguien saque un libro español o al menos lo traduzcan ya que uno existe en Inglés. No se me da el inglés pero si no me queda más remedio, pues...

...a por todas.

Vamos a ver si con este libro vale la pena el como enseña PIC32.

Gracias por el título del libro.

Me he fijado que usa un PIC32 no compatible con USB. Que mala suerte, según el librazo hay que hacer el truco de siempr del serial-USB.

Se nota que  habrá actualización en el futuro del mismo libro o habrán más libro sobre ello. Tal vez esperen el esperaso USB 3.0 que está mejor y así elUSB 2.0 no se queda obsoleto.

Utiliza el http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/61143F.pdf

Aún así, buen libro.


----------



## Meta (Ago 16, 2009)

Otra cosa:

Estoy leyendo por todas partes que PIC32 de Microchip no se vende ni por asomo. ¿Es verdad?

Pongo una Web, pero hay más que lo dicen.
http://foro.webdearde.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=2664


----------



## jpernesto666 (Dic 29, 2009)

jamodio dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> que les interesa saber sobre el PIC32. Yo soy uno de los concursantes en el
> myPIC32 Challenge, mi proyecto es el que esta en esta pagina:
> ...



no miento,así quede al ver el video -> jeje


----------



## Ligator (May 3, 2010)

Un poco de info en español para empezar:
http://www.aquihayapuntes.com/curso-pic32.html

Aunque a mi lo que me interesa es un ejemplo de comunicación USB (pic como esclavo), ya lo he hecho con el 18F2550 y el 18F4550, pero para mi aplicación necesito mucha velocidad y eso solo la tienen los PIC32, si alguien sabe de algo de info (preferentemente en español) haga favor de postearla.


----------



## Meta (May 5, 2010)

La info la tengo pasada en PDF del mismo autor.

http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2010/02/iniciacion-la-programacion-de-los-pic32.html

saludo.


----------



## vdfe (Ene 9, 2012)

Hola, al parecer los microcontroladores de microchip de 32 bits ya esta tomando fuerza, en la escuela tenemos la materia de diseño de sistemas embebidos, en la cual se utiliza un pic32, y el free rtos, por lo que la tendencia es autilizar este,aunque claro es dificl que sustitya a los ya existentes, y como mencionan casi toda la informacion esta en ingles, la materia se imparte en ingles, para las practicas se utiliza el pic32 starter kit ethernet, y la tarjeta de expansion que contiene una pantalla lcd con touch, estas tarjetas la provee la escuela, cuando tenga practicas utiles les subo la informacion, saludos.


----------



## vdfe (Ene 14, 2012)

Miren este proyecto, una animacion de un cubo en 3d con un pic32 y un lcd touchscreen
http://www.exploringpic32.com/12.html


----------



## Meta (Ene 14, 2012)

Si, salió PIC32 en Noviembre del 2007, ahora estamos ya en el 2012. Poco a poco coge fuerza, no sustituirá a los PIC16F por asomo, son distintos.

Cada vez más la gente hacen proyectos en español. Espero que hagan libros al español con el tiempo, porque PIC de 8 y 16 bits los hay de sobra.


----------



## ilcapo (Ene 14, 2012)

pic 32,,,, pfff es lejos mejor usar ARM


----------



## Meta (Ene 15, 2012)

ilcapo dijo:


> pic 32,,,, pfff es lejos mejor usar ARM


Muchos sabemos que ARM está mejor, lo que ocurre es lo de siempre, PIC32 tiene más libertad para conseguirlo. A pesar de que es nuevo, adelantará a ARM de información en español como los PIC16F y PIC18F, ya verás.

Ya en algunos trabajos en empresas que conozco, usan PIC32 bien nuevitos para hacer pruebas e investrigación. ARM será por caro, no se.


----------



## ilcapo (Ene 15, 2012)

Meta dijo:


> Muchos sabemos que ARM está mejor, lo que ocurre es lo de siempre, PIC32 tiene más libertad para conseguirlo. A pesar de que es nuevo, adelantará a ARM de información en español como los PIC16F y PIC18F, ya verás.
> 
> Ya en algunos trabajos en empresas que conozco, usan PIC32 bien nuevitos para hacer pruebas e investrigación. ARM será por caro, no se.



eso puede llegar a ser cierto, esperemos que llegue buena informacion en español del pic32 porque ARM esta todo en ingles, en español no hay nada que sirva ni para comenzar asi que por lo menos a mi se me complico bastante utilizar ARM y hasta el dia de hoy que cuando surgen problemas me agarro de la cabeza buscando donde esta el error, en cambio los pics son mucho mas faciles de programar, aunque no tengan la potencia y fiabilidad de los ARM que son una joyita y los pics por ahi q te fallan


----------



## Meta (Ene 15, 2012)

Se empieza con lo fácil y acabaca con la calidad y potencia.

También al menos en España, ARM es más complicado de conseguir, tanto los kit como los ARM. Eso dificulta estas cosas. ARM es muy potente, jamás le llega a la suela de los zapatos. De todas formas, con los añops PIC32 hará uno muy potente que asombra, no al nivel de los ARM pero algo harán, no se quedarán cortos. Aún así, ARM por delante.

La comunidad es quien manda, si escogen los PIC es por algo.


----------



## vdfe (Ene 16, 2012)

aca en mexico los pic32 solo por pedido a microchip o cualquier distribuidor, las placas son algo caras, pero la mayoria tiene lo necesario para crear un excelente proyecto, y como dicen toda la infomarcion esta en ingles, y pues como es el lenguaje universal, a mi me cuesta, pero debemos intentar en ingles, justo ahora estoy leyendo el libro de lucio, aclaro de la biblioteca, pero necesito el del freertos para pic32, porque como el autor menciona es necesario trabajar en c, seria muy complicado en ensamblador, intentare traducir o hacer las practicas del libro y las que tenemos en la materia para pasarlas, saludos


----------



## Meta (Ene 30, 2012)

En España y América Latina, si hay mucha demanda, traducirán o harán libros al castellano de PIC32 como ocurre y sigue ocurriendo con los actuales PIC de 8 y 16 bits.


----------



## Basalto (Ene 30, 2012)

Yo tambien quería comenzar con los PIC32, hablo Aleman y un poco de ingles (No me da para enterder en profundidar los manuales). 
Podiamos enviar una especie de documento firmado por los usuarios de este foro a Microchip, para que elaboren algún documento en español. No se si servirá para algo, pero no perdemos nada. 
Un saludo


----------



## Meta (Ene 31, 2012)

Microchip no le interesa, ya lo han intentado y eso que el habla español cada vez se verá más amplia con el tiempo.

PIC32 es bueno que aparezcan libros al español sobre todo si hay demanda como ocurre con los de 16 bits que hay unos cuantos buenos. En los 8 bits hay de sobra.


----------

